# Adventures in Flame Placement



## kustomkb (Dec 12, 2008)

Here is Philip Duclos' Fire Eater.

I made this engine as first year apprentice from the plans in "steam and stirling"
Vol I and II have some very nice plans and machining instructions.

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=6887826881014803554&hl=en

Enjoy!

-Kevin.


----------



## cfellows (Dec 12, 2008)

Great engine and great video. It shows how painful it can be to get these engines running some times. I still can't figure out why they are so finicky. I know they produce very little power, but it just doesn't seem like the flame placement should be so tricky.

I'm going to have to build this engine one of these days. It's one of my favorite flame lickers!

Chuck


----------



## Maryak (Dec 12, 2008)

Well Done Kevin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Best Regards
Bob


----------



## rake60 (Dec 12, 2008)

Great video Kevin!

I love seeing any flame licker run! 
It is amazing just how finicky they are about the flame placement.
You can find the perfect sweet spot. The next day the ambient 
temperature and humidity are a little different, and the rules
all change. 

Sometimes it's an entertaining challenge.
Sometimes times it becomes an infuriating ordeal!

Great work there!

Rick


----------



## kustomkb (Dec 13, 2008)

Thanks!

It was a lot of fun to build. the slightest breeze or having the furnace turn on can change everything too.

I've got a couple engines on the go, but after those I'd like to try Jan Ridders twin.

Kevin.


----------

